# 10% OFF on Cloud VPS hosting : SSD Servers : Managed VPS Hosting in UK : FREE CPanel /WHM



## webhostuk (May 5, 2017)

*WebhostUK* has been offering *Cloud UK VPS Hosting* since 2003. Our services include Shared hosting, Managed Wordpress Hosting, Reseller hosting, Managed VPS serves, Cloud VPS Serves, E-commerce Business hosting and Managed Dedicated Servers.


Get over the restriction of a classic web hosting package and run any Web Application within your server. With years of extensive research and thorough tests, we have established ourselves as one of the best VPS (also known as VDS or virtual dedicated server) hosting provider in United Kingdom.
All our VPS servers offer the most stable, secure and reliable VPS hosting experience on one of the best UK networks with Guaranteed SLA uptime of 99.9%. With all our VPS plans, you gain FULL root access to your VPS server. Powered with Citrix XenServer Cloud virtualization and DELL branded Octa core servers, 128GB RAM and RAID 10 configured SSD drives, our VPS can throttle to extreme limits, and still offering the best optimized and blazing fast performance for your websites and applications.
The plans listed below come with choice of operating systems such as Centos, Debian or Ubuntu and WHM/Cpanel control panel. Get the advantage of fully managed, secure and reliable VPS servers with the most affordable and cheap prices for VPS in UK, and expand your business with WebHost.Uk.Net.


We also offer free data migration for unlimited number of accounts and data size from your old hosting provider to our servers.


_*Limited Offer : Get 10% discount with any of our web hosting plan by using promo-code *_*WHUK10*


*VPS Server Features:*



DELL branded Octa Core servers
Powered with 128GB RAM
RAID 10 configured SSD drives.
Connected with 1gbps Uplink Port
Choice of Linux Operating system (Centos, Ubuntu or Debian)
Choice of most user friendly control panel - WHM/Cpanel or Plesk control panel.
User friendly control panel to manage your vps (Start / Stop / Reboot / Reload)
Servers located in UK's best datacenter offering the best connectivity to entire Europe and other parts of globe.
Guaranteed 99.9% SLA Network uptime
Fully managed VPS servers
Citrix XenServer Cloud powered VPS servers
Suitable for small, medium large business web site hosting..
24/7 experienced and lightning fast support available round the clock.



*Fully Managed Linux VPS Servers*


*LINUX GANYMEDE : £39 /month*
1 GB Guaranteed RAM
1 Core Equal Share - CPU
30 GB SSD Disk Space
1,000 GB Monthly Bandwidth
1 IP
CentOS 6.x/7.x, Ubuntu, Debian
Free : cPanel / Plesk Control panel
Free Softaculous
Full Root Access
Fully Managed VPS
24x7 monitored VPS
Free Backup
*Monthly: £39 /month*: Order Now


*LINUX CALLISTO : £49 /month*
2 GB Guaranteed RAM
2 Core Equal Share - CPU
45 GB SSD Disk Space
2,000 GB Monthly Bandwidth
1 IP
CentOS 6.x/7.x, Ubuntu, Debian
Free : cPanel / Plesk Control panel
Free Softaculous
Full Root Access
Fully Managed VPS
24x7 monitored VPS
Free Backup
*Monthly: £49 /month* : Order Now


*LINUX EUROPA : £59 /month*
4 GB Guaranteed RAM
4 Core Equal Share - CPU
80 GB SSD Disk Space
4,000 GB Monthly Bandwidth
1 IP
CentOS 6.x/7.x, Ubuntu, Debian
Free : cPanel / Plesk Control panel
Free Softaculous
Full Root Access
Fully Managed VPS
24x7 monitored VPS
Free Backup
*Monthly: £59 /month* : Order Now


*Fully Managed Windows VPS Servers*


*WINDOWS GANYMEDE : £50 /month*
1 GB Guaranteed RAM
2.8 GHz CPU
40 GB Disk Space
2500 GB Monthly Bandwidth
1 IP
Windows 2008 Standard R2 OS
Plesk Free Control panel
MS-SQL Server Express 2008 R2 Database
Hyper-V
Full Root Access
Fully Managed VPS
24x7 monitored VPS
Free Backup
*Monthly: £50 /month* : Order Now


*WINDOWS CALLISTO: £70 /month*
2 GB Guaranteed RAM
2 x 2.8 GHz CPU
40 GB Disk Space
50 GB Additional Drive
2500 GB Monthly Bandwidth
2 IPs
Windows 2008 Standard R2 OS
Plesk Free Control panel
MS-SQL Server Express 2008 R2 Database
Hyper-V
Full Root Access
Fully Managed VPS
24x7 monitored VPS
Free Backup
*Monthly: £70 /month* : Order Now


*WINDOWS EUROPA: £99 /month*
4 GB Guaranteed RAM
2 x 2.8 GHz CPU
40 GB Disk Space
100 GB Additional Drive
2500 GB Monthly Bandwidth
2 IPs
Windows 2008 Standard R2 OS
Plesk Free Control panel
MS-SQL Server Express 2008 R2 Database
Hyper-V
Full Root Access
Fully Managed VPS
24x7 monitored VPS
Free Backup
*Monthly: £99 /month* : Order Now


If you have any questions, please initiate a live chat from our website, or you may email us at sales [@] webhost.uk.net


----------

